# extreme pain in upper abdomen...



## fingers_cross

its 2am here and an hour ago i woke up (the pain woke me up) with extreme pain in my upper abdomen. i was lying on my side and it took me 30 mins just to get out of bed. i thought it might be trapped wind but tried walking and loads of different things and its not subsiding. it sooo painful. feels like someone has lit a fire in my stomach. when i press on my stomach/just below my breasts the pain is immense. really struggling to deal with it. baby is kicking away fine so dont know what it is!!

can anyone help? its 2am here and im scared to lay down again incase i cant get back up.


----------



## seaweed eater

Is it on one side? It could be your liver, especially if it's on the right. It sounds like you are in quite a lot of pain so either way I would call L&D and see what they think.


----------



## Jemma0717

I would also call too..just rather be safe than sorry.

I will share though...I have had pain in my upper abdomen and also a horizontal type indent and was told it's muscle separation. But the pain isn't unbearable and it does go away after awhile. It only comes when I have been doing stuff like housework all day long....


----------



## lynze_an

I can offer this. I had exactly what your talking about in the middle of the night and turned out I had gall stones. Most awful pain you can imagine and they can't do anything until after baby is here. If that is what yours is, I'm sorry and i feel bad for you, because I know how awful it is hun


----------



## daydreaming22

Could be gall stones, but if its on the right and tender to the touch you need to go in ASAP! Not trying to scare you but if its your liver you could have HELLP and its very serious. Hope you feel better


----------



## Henergy

My midwife told me last week (I am 37 weeks) if I had any pain in the upper part of my tummy that does not go away to contact her straight away. Think you should call someone and get it seen to asap.


----------



## fingers_cross

thanks everyone. I ended up doing a lot of walking and it slightly eased off. I went back to bed and have woken up this morning and its pretty much gone, nothing like it was like night anyway. i dont know whether it was gas or something else?

its horizontal pain, not one sided. ive felt it once before, a few weeks ago, when i was sitting watching tv, i tried to sit forward to pick up my glass of water and literally couldnt, the pain was so bad, however that only lasted 20 mins or so. im hoping it was just wind or something. I have a midwife appt on thursday so ill mention it to her then and will be getting my urine etc checked. really hope whatever it was that i dont get it again, it was awful, dont think ive ever been in so much pain!

better get used to it though, labour is going to be a lot worse!lol.

thanks everyone for their replies. xx


----------



## stacey03

lynze_an said:


> I can offer this. I had exactly what your talking about in the middle of the night and turned out I had gall stones. Most awful pain you can imagine and they can't do anything until after baby is here. If that is what yours is, I'm sorry and i feel bad for you, because I know how awful it is hun

I had this too on my right hand side, had a scan and i had gall stones too, they are quite common though, roughly 1 in 10 people have them but when your pregnant everything gets shifted about so gallstones can cause more trouble than they are worth.

x


----------

